# Tivo Stream Place-Shifting



## whaddyacallit (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd like to see Tivo Stream be able to place shift outside of my home network like Slingbox, Vulkano and Belkin @tv Plus.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

then you bought the wrong product


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo said that while this functionality doesn't currently exist it's not impossible for them to do it, so we could maybe see this some day. Although I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Has anybody tried place shifting over VPN?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It can be done, but only with a jail broken device and some careful finagling.

TiVo uses Bonjure for device discovery and that dose not work over a typical VPN. There are more advanced VPN connections available for jail broken devices so you can get around that. However the TiVo app also has some built in network detection so you have to be connected to WiFi and have your VPN up and running before you launch the app or it will go into out of network mode and you wont be able to recover until you're actually attached to your local home network. 

On top of that the streams output is about 2.4Mbps so you need a pretty beefy upload speed for it to work.

Basically it's a complete PITA and not a practical solution for anyone.


----------

